# pas de clavier français (Apple) pour Windows 10



## Morebany (2 Mars 2020)

bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows 10 Pro sur mon Mac.
Après avoir téléchargé et installé toutes les mises à jour,dans la liste des claviers disponibles via Paramètres PC, langue et région, saisie,clavier 
aucun clavier de type Français(Apple) n'apparaît.
Comment puis=je remédier à cela?

merci de votre aide


----------

